

Talk on making an impact by Seth Godin at Business of Software last year - marklittlewood
http://businessofsoftware.org/video_10_sgodin.aspx
Are you afraid to truly make an impact? The opportunity for linchpin organizations and the people who run them.
======
jaysonelliot
Seth Godin's ratio of actual stuff made to buzzwords invented is staggering.

~~~
joshklein
Is the past founding and sale of a successful internet media company to
Yahoo!, and the founding and current running of a top ~100 quantcast media
website not suitably impressive? I believe he has walked the walk, and earned
the right to talk the talk.

~~~
omouse
Hiring other people to do the actual work while you just do sales and
negotiation isn't _that_ impressive.

~~~
tptacek
Tell that to Steve Jobs.

------
nbashaw
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

"Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
important."

~~~
marklittlewood
Thanks. I hadn't really thought about it that way but have changed the title.
Mea culpa.

~~~
nbashaw
No worries - I'm a relative newcomer to HN but I remember reading the
guidelines and thinking, "hey, that makes sense".

------
marcamillion
I hate to say this, I really do...because I am a MAJOR fan of Seth Godin's
work.

But I got NOTHING actionable from this talk.

Am I missing something ?

~~~
cheez
How does a major fan of Seth Godin go to a talk of Seth Godin and expect any
actionable work?

Seth is inspiring but don't look to him to tell you what to do.

------
marcamillion
How do I access to other talks at BOSS last year ? This website doesn't have a
central place for them...it seems.

~~~
portman
In past years, the talks have gone up slowly during the year after the
conference.

~~~
marcamillion
Ugghh...how annoying.

------
mise
So who's going to this year's conference?

~~~
patio11
I will be going, and will probably deliver one of the keynote (hour-long)
speeches.

~~~
mise
It would be great to see you give a keynote.

About €3,000 total registration and travel costs - I'll have to mull it over
some more (not related to your keynote, just on a general note of costs!).

